# Trackday - Brands Hatch Gp Circuit



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Completely brilliant circuit - must be done.

Sadly the weather was a bit crap, but some amazing cars there on Weds including a Gumpert Apollo - definitely the first I've ever seen ...

http://www.tertius.me.uk/pages/BHGP_Sept24...2008/index.html


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

tertius said:


> Completely brilliant circuit - must be done.


Agreed - Very different to the Indy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My lad is a regular rider at Brands on bike track-days, scares the shit out of me I would rather not know :lol:

Anyone know if F1 is going back to Brands? Or is it just another rumour


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

F1 is moving to Donnington from 2010...... As long as they get their shit together and invest oodles of cash to bring it up to spec...

http://www.donington-park.co.uk/events/car..._one_grand_prix


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

jasonm said:


> F1 is moving to Donnington from 2010...... As long as they get their **** together and invest oodles of cash to bring it up to spec...


Not a snowballs chance in hell I'm afraid. I know a bit about how the project is being "organised" - completely clueless.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I figured as much...

Pity, I do like Donny......


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

So if Donnington is out what about the Brands rumour? Any credence in it, or have will we lose the British GP for good?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

John, Donnington is officially the venue for the BGP from 2010, we were just speculating that they dont have the cash or skills to get it together by then....


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Donington (note no double 'n' ...  ) is indeed a fantastic circuit, in fact I'm there next week, but not only do I have grave doubts about the likelihood of the work being done in time, I also suspect that it would ruin it - the extra width and runoff that F1 requires would significantly affect the character of the circuit.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> John, Donnington is officially the venue for the BGP from 2010, we were just speculating that they dont have the cash or skills to get it together by then....


So the rumour that Donington won't get their act together and Brands will get it is just another rumour?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep.... 

I would think that Brands would need even more money spent on it than Donnnnnington


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Some cool pics there, love this one










thanks for sharing

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Yep....
> 
> I would think that Brands would need even more money spent on it than Donnnnnington


I think there are all sorts of problems making Brands modern F1 compliant:

1. even the GP circuit is a bit on the short side

2. the site is much smaller than either Silverstone or Donington (e.g. parking is horrific for big events)

3. the back of the circuit (ie the GP loop) is, I understand, more or less undevelopable (is that a word) and would accordingly be practically spectator free


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

mutley said:


> Some cool pics there, love this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Was a nice car that one, certainly a rare sight on a trackday.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:

Love the Cobra. :drool:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I missed the link at first look, great pictures


----------

